
Show HN: Automated tech newsletter that aggregates the best tech content - etherio
http://metadigest.uzpg.me/
======
jascii
I would be interested to hear more about your "selective algorithm" or what
makes your content "the best"..

In other words: Why would I give you my email address?

~~~
etherio
I'm unsure how I could explain but I would love to try. My newsletter gets
popular content that many developers found interesting. I then try to make
sure that content is relevant and provides insights to the users. This project
is still in its early stages but that's a simplified version of what I am
trying to do.

